# Siedler Online Frage



## Fips80 (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo. 

Ich habe mal zum testen Die Siedler Online angefangen.
Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob man das Spiel Sinnvol spielen kann wenn man keine Edelsteine kauft.
Ich meine kann man das auch ohne Edelsteine zocken?


----------



## DarkMo (1. Mai 2013)

bei mir gehts bisher ^^ das schlimmste sind irgendwann die baugenehmigungen >< als ich da den preis sah, dacht ich nur "die spinnen doch". jede woche bekommt man 45 und der mist kostet über 600  vorallem gerademal 10  da wärste 15 wochen oder so nur am sammeln für 10 baugenehmigungen ><

naja, ich dadels eh nur nebenher ohne große ambitionen und das laufende minen nachbauen geht mir jetz scho aufn keks ^^ ma schauen wie lange mich das noch reizt.


----------



## Fips80 (1. Mai 2013)

Ich spiels ja auch nur wenn ich sowiso schon vorm PC sitze und am Surfen bin oder so.
Aber das mit den Mienen nachbauen geht mir auch schon auf die Nerfen.
Findet man da eigendlich immer Vorkommen oder muß mann irgendwann mal auffüller verwenden?


----------



## DarkMo (1. Mai 2013)

es gibt ne maximale anzahl an spots die man finden kann. gold 3, kupfer und kohle 6, rest kA ^^ ist eine erschöpft, das minchen abreisen und neu suchen lassen - geht unbegrenzt. nachteil: immer wieder baukosten. zudem wirds schlimmer, wenn man seine produktion ausbauen will. dann müsste man früher oder später auch die minen upgraden - noch mehr kosten, zudem gehen die minen dann noch schneller leer usw usf. ausgeklügeltes system halt ^^ willste lohnenswerte hochtufige minen, wirste (befürchte ich) um auffüller -> edelsteine -> geld nicht drumherum kommen ><


----------



## raff1 (21. Mai 2013)

ah danke, wusste ich selber auch noch nicht, für mehr infos zum spiel schaut euch diesen Test (http://www.netzsieger.de/software/online-strategiespiele/die-siedler-online) an


----------

